# Circuito impreso con impresora de inyeccion de tinta?



## Violent Kain (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola. Nunca he hecho un circuito impreso y quiero hacer uno. He leido que tienes que tienes que imprimir en un papel tipo foto grafico otros que con el papel que traen las revistas, pero dicen que es con una impresora laser.
Me preguntaba si esto se puede hacer con una de inyeccion de tinta

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 12, 2009)

negativo, poruqe como sabes el toner es como un "polvo" que se pega con calor, y tu con el calor de la plancha lo puedes volver a pegar en el cobre.

con la tinta quemarias el papel nomas!


----------



## mabauti (Jun 12, 2009)

si tienes problemas para comprar impresoras de toner puedes intentar con fotocopias en papel normal o de revista; aunque hay impresoras de toner a precios accesibles.


----------



## Violent Kain (Jun 12, 2009)

entonces voy a sacarle una copia en cualquier papeleria?


----------



## alexus (Jun 12, 2009)

exacto!


----------



## fukks (Dic 21, 2009)

Lo puedes imprimir en tu casa y llevarlo a la papelera mas cercana...y listo!


----------



## moises95 (Sep 12, 2012)

Creo que ya hay muchos metodos para hacer PCB con impresora de inyección de tinta.

Uno de los metodos es por placa fotosensible positiva. 

¿Conoceis más metodos? 

Haber si hay algúno facilito para empezar con los PBC por primera vez, algo facil que no estropee la placa o meta patones  a la hora de hacerlo . Bueno, estropearla inevitable, solo quiero saber los metodos mas fáciles

Si no hay nada fácil por intección de tinta, pues por Laser, iré a una papeleria


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 12, 2012)

Pues como dices si se podría con inyección usando placas foto sensibilizadas, en ese caso imprimes el diseño en una hoja de papel de esas que son traslucidas, solo que tienes que imprimir en negativo y ese lo pones encima de nuestra placa, la dejas expuesta a luz UV y después, bueno, depende de que material foto sensible usaste, ahí les las instrucciones, también con esto se puede pasar por serigrafia pero es más complejo, el detalle con estas dos es que a pesar de ser sumamente precisas son relativamente costosas comparadas con la impresión en toner con papel de transferencia (es una hoja sumamente lisa y permeable que se deshace fácil cuando se moja), también se puede usar acetatos (solo que cuidado al planchar) e incluso lo he hecho con una hoja de papel normal  (es más trabajoso pero se me acabaron las hojas ese día).

La transferencia de toner tiene un lado bueno, que si te sale mal solo usas solvente y vuelves a transferirla  si imprimes el diseño varias veces en la misma hoja no gastas más, yo no tengo impresora así que tengo que ir a algún lugar a que lo impriman y ellos usan una fotocopiadora para eso, solo llevo mi hoja y por $1MXN ya la tengo impresa para plancharla.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 12, 2012)

Me comentaron por alli (no he podido verificar el rumor) que existen unos papeles especiales que son para impresora de inyeccion de tinta y permiten la transferencia por calor... aparentemente se usan para transferir imagenes a las camisetas... 

Alguien sabe si esto es cierto?


----------



## fausto garcia (Sep 12, 2012)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Me comentaron por alli (no he podido verificar el rumor) que existen unos papeles especiales que son para impresora de inyeccion de tinta y permiten la transferencia por calor... aparentemente se usan para transferir imagenes a las camisetas...
> 
> Alguien sabe si esto es cierto?



Saludos, efectivamente existen, los venden en walmart, pero bastante caritos(5 hojas tamaño carta por $425 pesos) pero para hacer pcb no sirven, ya que cuando imprimes y los pegas con la plancha se pega el dibujo, pero tambien el fondo, osea que tambien se pega la parte blanca, por lo que en el pcb, las pistas no existirian ya que se cubriria todo el cobre.

El papel se llama "magic no se que" pero definitivamente no lo recomiendo (al menos para fabricar pcb).

Saludos desde Puebla México

*OFF TOPIC*  Ya se acerca la celebración del 15 y 16 de Septiembre asi que:

* VIVA MEXICO C... OMPAÑEROS*


----------



## moises95 (Sep 13, 2012)

Nuyel dijo:


> Pues como dices si se podría con inyección usando placas foto sensibilizadas, en ese caso imprimes el diseño en una hoja de papel de esas que son traslucidas, solo que tienes que imprimir en negativo y ese lo pones encima de nuestra placa, la dejas expuesta a luz UV y después, bueno, depende de que material foto sensible usaste, ahí les las instrucciones, también con esto se puede pasar por serigrafia pero es más complejo, el detalle con estas dos es que a pesar de ser sumamente precisas son relativamente costosas comparadas con la impresión en toner con papel de transferencia (es una hoja sumamente lisa y permeable que se deshace fácil cuando se moja), también se puede usar acetatos (solo que cuidado al planchar) e incluso lo he hecho con una hoja de papel normal  (es más trabajoso pero se me acabaron las hojas ese día).


 

He estado mirando el metodo fotosensible y no esta muy dificil, aunque es delicado.  

En este tutorial lo explican muy bien, el autor usó impresora de tinta, aunque ya veré  si lo llevo a imprimir, posiblemente, así no estropeo la placa si lo hago mal.


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 14, 2012)

jejejeje, yo recomiendo comenzar con el antiguo sharpie jejejeje el marcador con tinta indeleble, jejejejejejee es broma aunque asi he hecho montones de pbc con integrados y todo y me salen muy bien porque utilizo reglita y marca puntos, bueno pero la tecnica de planchado es la mas economica y rapida que creo conveniente para empezar a hacer pbc, pues aqui en colombia una impresion laser en propalcote cuesta $1.000 pesos alrededor de 55 centavos de dolar, y utilizo propalcote porque este tiene un lado brillante.

aca un ejemplo de lo que hago con la tinta indeleble.


----------

